# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cần báo giá gấp trong ngày

## Tuanlm

Chào cả làng cncpro.

Em đang cần làm một mặt gỗ, hoa văn trống đồng ( đông sơn hay gì gì cũng đc)

Kích thước:
- D = 1000mm (1 mét).
- T = 30 ~ 50mm ( 5cm)

Chất liệu : gỗ nhóm 1, 2  , nhóm 3 cũng ok .
Yêu cầu xử lý hoàn thiện và PU ko màu.
Địa điểm: Sài Gòn (ưu tiên) hoặc Đà Nẵng.

Contact: mr Tuấn 09 35 39 31 37

----------

